Ask HN: What's your experience with Mongo Atlas in 2018? - xstartup
======
sbinthree
It's quite good from my perspective. I especially like the Compass tool for
sifting through data, managing indexes, etc. We are on a middle of the pack
plan that comes out to around $100/month. It's pretty great.

